# Diving for Jems



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

So... I'm a diver... I like sinker cypress...



I got an offer to dive for a guy with a local mill to pull up sinkers. Willing to pay in $ or lumber. 

Any of you guys have experience with this? Should be interesting!... And of course I told him lumber would be fine, lol

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

No experience, but Im looking forward to seeing what you get. :thumbsup:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

It should be very interesting! He's just getting started with the sinker part but he's going all out... Has a high resolution sonar bottom mapping system being installed on his log raft!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

They gonna film any of this and send it to "AxMen" and show you finding these gems?

I think you have to find a partner that you hate, and argue and cuss at each other all the time to be successful.

Just be safe. That aint childs play.

Robert


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Chippin-in said:


> They gonna film any of this and send it to "AxMen" and show you finding these gems?
> 
> I think you have to find a partner that you hate, and argue and cuss at each other all the time to be successful.
> 
> ...


Haha, swamp loggers? Lol I doubt it... but it would be funny if ya all saw me there, huh? lol

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

Firemedic,
Harold over on our sawmill forum did that for years in Florida. He was called the Florida DeadHeader. Feel free to shoot him some questions.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Kirk Allen said:


> Firemedic,
> Harold over on our sawmill forum did that for years in Florida. He was called the Florida DeadHeader. Feel free to shoot him some questions.


Thx for the contact!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------

